

Slice – A elegant collection of form components - dope
http://dope.github.io/slice/

======
qhoc
No offense but "why"? And it's not elegant either (missed word I thought)

------
ilSignorCarlo
and writing "a elegant" instead of "an elegant" is quite unelegant

